# Cheap place to buy VB6?



## asbo (Sep 21, 2001)

Does anyone have any ideas where I can buy Visual Basic 6.0 Learning Edition (well, any 6.0 version, as long as its cheap) because right now I'm stuck running off a copy of WE (Working Edition).

Thank you!


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Are you currently in school? If so, your school may have a deal where you can purchase software at a greatly discounted price. For example, I bought Office 2000 Pro for $25 and Visual Studio Pro 6 for $25. These are technically "for educational purposes only" but are the full version. Something to check into.


----------



## asbo (Sep 21, 2001)

Hmm. I doubt my school would have something like this because I'm only in 7th grade so... But any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kristi (Aug 10, 1999)

Hi asbo,

This is what I found:

"Many software publishers, including Microsoft, Adobe, Lotus, Corel, and Symantec, offer discounts of up to 75% off SRP to qualified academic customers. Schools, educators, and students (college students ONLY) may purchase these fully functional products by submitting an order with academic verification.

Usually a copy of your current school ID card and driver's license are sufficient. If your school doesn't issue IDs, you may submit a letter on school letterhead signed by a principal or department head verifying that you are currently enrolled as a student or currently employed as faculty or staff, along with a copy of your driver's license. Students may also substitute a legible copy of their current class schedule or receipt for the current term along with their driver's license."

So, ... is your mom or dad a teacher??? Usually, the order name and the student name must match, but the credit card name (if that's the purchase medium) doesn't have to match the student name.

Here are 2 places I've found the best prices, providing you can solve the above problem:

http://www.provantage.com/scripts/go.dll/-s/ffbalng_
Visual Basic v6.0 Learning Edition for Windows AE # 046-00392 $34.04
Order Online Anytime or Call 800-336-1166 or 330-494-8715 or Email us

http://www.runpc.com/academic.htm
Visual Basic Std 6.0 Win32 License Pak AE Learning Ed.
Version: 6.00
Part Number: 046-00556
Price: $24.95
(800) 326-2344

I would recommend calling both sources and comparing delivery time frame, cost, and method.

Hope this helps you and enjoy your learning experience.

Kristi


----------



## asbo (Sep 21, 2001)

Thanks Kristi, but the problem is that I'm not a college student yet and I doubt my Jr. High teacher would go through the trouble of seeing if she could get me a copy. So, thanks, but I dont think I purchase adademic versions in any way.


----------



## asbo (Sep 21, 2001)

Does anyone have any other ideas? I can't get academic versions, (to my knowledge) so... Any ideas? I MIGHT have found a copy for $34 some and some change, but I'm pretty sure that it's an academic version, so... (I say that a lot, don't I?)


HELP!


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Well, I did find some online for approx. $30 and up but they were academic versions and, you're correct, per Microsoft licensing information K-12 students nor their parents are eligible (however the institution itself is). I wasn't able to find any non-academic versions for less than about $89. So, unless you can find someone willing to sell you theirs for a discounted rate, I think you're out of luck.


----------



## asbo (Sep 21, 2001)

I guessed I'll keep an eye on eBay. THANKS EVERYONE!

Regards,


----------



## Steven715 (Oct 14, 1999)

You can bye a copy of Microsoft Visual Basic in PC World in the UK For £80.00 about $156.00 in United States As i just brought a copy of visual basic!


----------

